# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wenselaar (Ommeren)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wenselaar

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Ommeren, Ommeren

Adres: Ommerenveldseweg 1, Ommeren

Website: www.hapommeren.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wenselaar*

----------

